# Dr pepper 1940's bottle?



## BenTheDigger (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anybody know of a Dr pepper bottle that was made during the 1940's not including the debossed one. I'm making a Dr pepper timeline and need one from the 1940's, and all I can find on line is the debossed good for life one's.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

I think it was in 1947 Dr. Pepper took the period out of "Dr." They made embossed ones during the art-deco era, but it's clear you know that already from your "Looking for a 1920's embossed Dr pepper bottles" piece. All I know, from research on my debossed GOOD FOR LIFE! one. They made art-deco into 1945, at least, also, but probably till they took the period out.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok, I will do some research!! Thanks,-Ben


----------

